# Media (Hollywood/NYT) misrepresenting scientific majority on CTE



## Stuart (Dec 18, 2019)

Cliffs; 

Dozens of Neuroscientists are speaking out against the media CTE narrative about the prevalence and dangers. 

Timestamp 20:42 for a head of a university department roasting the link between CTE and suicide.

The research group behind the NFL 99% study have been criticised by fellow professionals in the field who say they would “diagnose CTE in a rock”. 

CTE is a subjective diagnosis, in a comparison group the scientists behind the 99% study found CTE in 5 out of samples whilst other neuroscientists couldn’t find it in one of those samples. They also were one of only 7 neuroscientists who found CTE in Todd Ewen.

Suicides from people who have misdiagnosed with CTE have been reported.


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 3, 2020)

Stuart said:


> Cliffs;
> 
> Dozens of Neuroscientists are speaking out against the media CTE narrative about the prevalence and dangers.
> 
> ...



The human brain is not design for heavy repeated impact 
There is a big link to brain damage and major mental illness


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 3, 2020)

Stuart said:


> Cliffs;
> 
> Dozens of Neuroscientists are speaking out against the media CTE narrative about the prevalence and dangers.
> 
> ...


The issue seems to be primarily a matter of 1) CTÉ not having clear diagnostic boundaries; and 2) it being difficult to prove causality (yet), which exacerbates point #1.


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 3, 2020)

The human brain is very fragile .
We’re not rams 

I never recommend heavy sparring


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 3, 2020)

Heavy hits causes your brain to crash against skull bones 
Your brain has little protection


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 3, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> Heavy hits causes your brain to crash against skull bones
> Your brain has little protection


Current science suggests this isn’t what damages the brain. Axonal twisting is the most likely culprit. Thus, uppercuts and hooks are more likely to damage than straight rights.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 3, 2020)

https://podcasts.google.com/?feed=aHR0cHM6Ly9mZWVkcy5idXp6c3Byb3V0LmNvbS8xOTkyOTQucnNz&episode=Q


https://podcasts.google.com/?feed=a...OTkyOTQucnNz&episode=QnV6enNwcm91dC0xOTM0NzQx


I know Gary very well and he does a tremendous amount of research on the subjects he tackles.  Home - Gary 'Smiler' Turner


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 3, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> https://podcasts.google.com/?feed=aHR0cHM6Ly9mZWVkcy5idXp6c3Byb3V0LmNvbS8xOTkyOTQucnNz&episode=Q
> 
> 
> https://podcasts.google.com/?feed=a...OTkyOTQucnNz&episode=QnV6enNwcm91dC0xOTM0NzQx
> ...


Tez, can you give us a hint what’s in those podcasts? I’m not currently someplace I can listen to them.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 3, 2020)

gpseymour said:


> Tez, can you give us a hint what’s in those podcasts? I’m not currently someplace I can listen to them.




Well apart from the fact they are relevant lol? Ok, Gary as I said has done a tremendous amount of research into brain injuries in martial arts, the effects of etc. The podcasts are about the ;dangers of boxing' ie head trauma.


----------

